# What are your favorite non-mainstream design guitars and basses?



## flo (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi!
I think it would be cool to make a collection of all the good stuff you won't find in a normal music store. Let's discuss disign!
Post your favorites! 
Here are some of mine:
The Ritter "SEAL" bass, this one a seven with beautiful ebony top, love the lines and woods.
The Ritter "Jupiter" bass, so majestic!
...And all the guitars by Teuffel. This man's got a completely unique style, superb quality and cool ideas.


----------



## flo (Sep 1, 2009)

And I'm a fan of true temperament frets, they give the guitar a wonderful freaky look  ah and Steve Vai says they actually work


----------



## Gren (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I don't know if it'd be considered mainstream or not but I adore Steinberger GM guitars, cool balance of traditional shape and ergonomic design.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 1, 2009)

Steinberger GM with TransTrem... my custom


----------



## gtrbmart (Sep 1, 2009)

Parker Flys!





The new Parker Dragonfly design is also quite sexy. I also really like the look of the new Steinberger Z-something.


----------



## Gren (Sep 2, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Steinberger GM with TransTrem... my custom


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Sep 2, 2009)

Parker Flys/Dragonflys for me... That's probably as weird for me as body design goes. Unless you count the Spirit body style Steinbergers and the Steiny GM's with those newer Transtrems.

I just love the RG's and the Blackmachine's body designs too much... Though I wish I could afford a Blackmachine. Maybe one day...


----------



## ToniS (Sep 2, 2009)

Do Blackmachines count? If so, those


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 2, 2009)

Parkers, Xiphos, and...

*THE HIDEOUS CLAW!!*
TalkBass Forums


----------



## damigu (Sep 2, 2009)

status/washburn series 1000
it's obviously based on the mainstream design, but the angles/curves make it decidedly unique.
(this is a pic of my own)






traben array series. definitely not a mainstream shape. but a beautiful shape.
i have one of these, also (traben array obsession w/ maple top, like pictured)


----------



## Variant (Sep 2, 2009)

I approve of this thread, cyberaxes for the win! 



*Spalt Hybrids*





















































*Pagelli Ultra-Zero Basses*



























*Toone Orchid Bass*

























And we can't forget the classic:

*Klein Guitar*


----------



## flo (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, so many cool instruments! The Pagelli ultra zero looks beautiful, it's very clean and simple from the front like no pups, no controls, tuners visible etc. Love the fretboard going through the whole instrument.


----------



## Variant (Sep 2, 2009)

Moar!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



*Gary Kramer Turbulence* 



















































Looks funky sitting on it's own, but pretty awesome strapped on!


----------



## damigu (Sep 2, 2009)

i forgot about pagelli! they have one of the best looking jazz boxes i've ever seen.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 2, 2009)

I love futuristic guitars and basses, sadly I can't see these kind of designs, no matter how ergonomic, becoming the norm - we are simply too set in our ways to make any real progress at the moment. 

This looks fantastic






Made by Basslab, aesthetically cool, but a guy on talkbass ordered one (got a discount for being semi-famous, would not have ordered one otherwise, as the prices are astronomical) and it was riddled with problems. Total beginner stuff that you don't expect to see on instruments getting towards $18,000, like an improperly cut nut, misaligned bridge, loose saddles, improperly routed pickup cavities, scratches and dings, finish imperfections.


----------



## skeletor88 (Sep 2, 2009)

After the first time I heard of Michael Manring, I've always wanted a Zon Hyperbass like this...... ahhhhh one day


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 2, 2009)

skeletor88 said:


> After the first time I heard of Michael Manring, I've always wanted a Zon Hyperbass like this...... ahhhhh one day



A guy on talkbass got an Elrick custom made to be as close to the Hyperbass as possible, and the music he made with it was not very inspiring at all. Proof that a great idea does not mean great music, at least, not in anyone but Manring's hands. The way he uses it is almost impossible for a normal human to replicate 

I think the Elrick "hyperbass" got sold on after a few months, because the guy just didn't have the mental dexterity to use it like Manring.


----------



## skeletor88 (Sep 2, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> A guy on talkbass got an Elrick custom made to be as close to the Hyperbass as possible, and the music he made with it was not very inspiring at all. Proof that a great idea does not mean great music, at least, not in anyone but Manring's hands. The way he uses it is almost impossible for a normal human to replicate
> 
> I think the Elrick "hyperbass" got sold on after a few months, because the guy just didn't have the mental dexterity to use it like Manring.


 
LOL 

Poor bastard. If I had one I know I wouldn't aim for any goals to be like Manring!


----------



## Randy (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 2, 2009)

To be honest, pretty much the only non-traditional shape I like is the Iceman. Some of these designs are pretty cool though. Can't see the majority of them being practical at all, but they look nice.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 2, 2009)

Tbh they look impractical, but since these models were all designed with pure ergonomics in mind, eschewing traditional design features in favour of pure comfort, I bet these instruments are probably the most comfortable ones going.


----------



## flo (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree, if you've once played a headless you have to admitt, however unusual the guitar might look like, that balance and in my opinion overtone response are dramatically improved. The weight is much more concentrated arond the point where you have it on your knee.
It's like with car design, you could build a car that is twice as aerodynamic and ergonomic and economic as a usual car, but people are used to different forms so they won't buy it. 
I find some of the designs here very attractive, for example the pagelli ultra zero bass, or the spalt hybrid, they look like pieces of modern art. Nice woods by the way, I wonder what they sound like with so much metal in the body? Hours of sustain I guess.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 2, 2009)

I've never played a headless so I can't really judge. I mean, I have nothing against them but I can't see myself wanting one or really feeling the need to play one.

Although, when I saw those Spalt Hybrids, my first thought was 'what the fuck is that' but I decided to research them a bit and they've really grown on me. I think owning one would be really cool, even if they play like crap they look really unusual- as flo said, like a piece of art. They look like a lot of effort has gone into them too, but I bet they cost a small fortune.


----------



## Uroboric Forms (Sep 2, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Steinberger GM with TransTrem... my custom


That's a beautiful guitar, I've been looking for one for quite a while now.


----------



## flo (Sep 2, 2009)

skeletor88 said:


> After the first time I heard of Michael Manring, I've always wanted a Zon Hyperbass like this...... ahhhhh one day


I've never heard of him, but I checked out on Youtube, thanks for posting! Funny guy, refreshing music and a very cool instrument! Think of an eightstring guitar where you can change the tuning while you rock...
He explains the bass himself here:


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 2, 2009)

I take back what I said, after staring at this picture for a couple of hours, I've come to the conclusion that this is the coolest guitar ever.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 2, 2009)

As far as the outlandish "pointy" Guitars, for some reason the Vigier Marilyn has always struck me as an awesome guitar.





I normally don't go for the BC Rich-esque guitars, but I like this one.


----------



## flo (Sep 2, 2009)

I agee with you, Thin Ice, jeah that is fucking cool!

My jaw literally dropped when I first visited the Conklin homepage, not so much for the bodyshapes they aren't too far from let's say an RG, but the attention payed to woods. And it was the first time that I've seen fanned frets, IMO one of the most effective ways of improving tone and playabillity, and looks.
Check this out:
Conklin Guitars & Basses: Custom Shop Basses

And here are some more Ritter basses

The GOLDEN ROYA CONCEPT












PLATINUM ROYA CONCEPT








And this one is cool, a bass with integrated octavers


----------



## damigu (Sep 2, 2009)

flo said:


> And this one is cool, a bass with integrated octavers



that "head" is like something karl sanders would play!


----------



## lava (Sep 2, 2009)

Spector NS-6:


----------



## Variant (Sep 2, 2009)

flo said:


> I agree, if you've once played a headless you have to admitt, however unusual the guitar might look like, that balance and in my opinion overtone response are dramatically improved. The weight is much more concentrated arond the point where you have it on your knee.
> It's like with car design, you could build a car that is twice as aerodynamic and ergonomic and economic as a usual car, but people are used to different forms so they won't buy it.



Also, I've found with headless designs that when you're three-sheets to wind, whilst dramatically wanking out some horribly sloppy sweeps, you're much less likely to smack your rhythm guitar player in the face with the headstock. 



> I find some of the dseigns here very attractive, for example the pagelli ultra zero bass, or the spalt hybrid, they look like pieces of modern art. Nice woods by the way, I wonder what they sound like with so much metal in the body? Hours of sustain I guess.



My guess (like in the Teuffel Birdfish) it serves two purposes:

1. A resonance block to firmly tie the fundamental structure together, i.e. get the sound resonating through the wood whilst providing the most stable structure to connect the pups to, and...

2. Well, to physically support the word parts of the guitar, which get to double as the arm rest & control cavity/leg rest.



> I take back what I said, after staring at this picture for a couple of hours, I've come to the conclusion that this is the coolest guitar ever.




*You have been-a healed-a my son!!! Amen!!! Amen!!!*


----------



## flo (Sep 2, 2009)

Variant said:


> Also, I've found with headless designs that when you're three-sheets to wind, whilst dramatically wanking out some horribly sloppy sweeps, you're much less likely to smack your rhythm guitar player in the face with the headstock.
> 
> ^^ how many tours had to be cancelled because freaking out guitarists broke the bassist's nose
> 
> ...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 2, 2009)

I love Ritter basses, their designs are so fresh and natural looking.









Auerswald do some crazy shit too











And the Jackson Zoraxe just looks awesome.







Plus I like the Ibanez Xiphos, only it balances horribly (hence I got rid of mine!).


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 2, 2009)

Those Ritter basses are really cool, the design kind of flows, if that makes sense. They're crazy, but a really good crazy.


----------



## Adam (Sep 2, 2009)

Mine




Of course, I'm biased


----------



## flo (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratulations, Adam!!!!!! It turned out beautifully, and yes, it should be in the list!! Love the colours 
Still can't believe it... this baby is outranging a piano


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 2, 2009)

Btw flo, I nominated your multiscale 7 for Guitar of the month


----------



## flo (Sep 2, 2009)

seriously? Thanks! I think it won't have a chance since most don't like the tuning system and the headstock, the 8 is maybe more attractive in that way... but thanks!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, whether enough people second the nomination for it to be included in the vote remains to be seen. But I thought it deserved a chance because it looks well built, and it's very unique. Better a instrument that's a little different wins rather than another superstrat or something.


----------



## flo (Sep 2, 2009)

By the way... as Adam's already opened the floodgates...
Yes, this is one of my favorites


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 2, 2009)

>



I _love_ the guitars/basses with that wacky bit running parallel to the neck... I remember seeing a carbon fibre bass from a company i can't remember that had it, and it was _beautiful_ 

Also, Variant, loving some of those guitars you posted a couple pages back


----------



## damigu (Sep 3, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I love Ritter basses, their designs are so fresh and natural looking.








that design looks a lot like a guitar i have on a stand right next to my couch. 
dean bel aire (stupid name, awesome guitar)


----------



## leigh321f (Sep 4, 2009)

searched teh interwebs for sum random custom designs. some of em are quite "non-mainstream" to say the least 
























































and of course the ultra zone guitar is as mad as they come!





and vai's triple-neck


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 4, 2009)

leigh321f said:


>



 Could it be that Manowar have found a sig guitar?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 5, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I take back what I said, after staring at this picture for a couple of hours, I've come to the conclusion that this is the coolest guitar ever.



Yeah, those Spalts are just incredible. IIRC, they're not as expensive as one might think, given all the (apparent) work in them. I love 'em!


----------



## flo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, those Spalts are just incredible. IIRC, they're not as expensive as one might think, given all the (apparent) work in them. I love 'em!


I'm close to becomming a fan,too  What is "not so expensive"? I know that a Ritter-bass costs about 5.000-6.000 , the most expensive ones with diamond-inlays or platin-finish go up to 20.000... If you know how much work and material there's put into them it's still not exaggerated. Conklins are from 2.800 $ or so I think.


----------



## flo (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd like to update this old thread a bit:

WAHLBRINK BASSES ARE AWESOME


----------



## darren (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, those Spalt and Pagelli instruments are incredible!


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 20, 2009)

I like traditional guitars, but I do like me some Parker Pronz


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 20, 2009)

i'm not sure how i feel about this...on one end i think its cool. but on the other hand, it looks like its a fan of anal probe and that scares me...












Alien Custom guitar by Emerald guitars. - eBay (item 180431315931 end time Nov-21-09 05:06:33 PST)


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 20, 2009)

Some crazy and cool stuff in here. I'd seriously consider ordering a Spalt Hybrid in the future if they aren't insanely pricey. Anyone have a any idea what the general range is?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 21, 2009)

Spalt's instruments used to be made in LA, but that shop (LA guitar garage) just closed down, and it appears they moved their operations to Europe somewhere. The instruments appeared to have started at about $2600 (although I have seen one posting saying they started at $1250, but I can't believe that). But I saw a recent interview where Michael Spalt was saying that they haven't set up their shop in Europe yet, but expect that their prices will start at about EU3900.


----------



## flo (Nov 21, 2009)

That Alien bass was awesome, especially the back!

There's a discussion on Fishbone basses going on in the bass section, also very sexy:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 21, 2009)

flo said:


> I'd like to update this old thread a bit:
> 
> WAHLBRINK BASSES ARE AWESOME



Those are wicked!


----------

